# Lost: Training collar transmitter



## lethalnd (Oct 13, 2003)

Lost in Detrobriand hunting area (the east one, nearest Hwy 83) on 16 Nov, the transmitter part to an electronic dog training collar.

I know its a long shot, but if you see one there, pick it up and drop me an email. [email protected]

Reward.

Thanks!

Lee


----------

